# Ask the mods questions.



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

*EDIT: I MOVED THE RELEVANT PARTS OF THE OTHER THREAD TO THIS ONE. -Corto*



Browder said:


> _*Technical Questions*_: What powers do FAU staff have on the forum and main site? And how long are you guys appointed for? Does you'r 'contract' run out after a year or something?



There's no term to the appointment.  We serve at Dragoneer's convenience, until we either resign or are voted off the island.  If you resign on good terms, its possible to come back. On FA, you can be an admin or a coder, but all are admins.  On FAF, you can be a mod, supermod or admin...vbulletin assigns different permissions levels to each group.  As a result, there are FA admins that are only regular users on FAF and FAF admins that are regular users on FA. 



> *Personal Question*:What do you enjoy most about the job?


There's the esprit de corp of being part of the admin team, but there's also a certain personal satisfaction from being part of and making FA/FAF the best site in the fandom.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)*



Irreverent said:


> There's the esprit de corp of being part of the admin team, but there's also a certain personal satisfaction from being part of and making FA/FAF the best site in the fandom.


 
Next question: Is there free guns/food involved?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)*



Irreverent said:


> where the hell did I get this Fender tattoo on my ass arm?


Pics?


Browder said:


> Oh and also, since this unstickied, do you think it would be appropriate to make a 'ask the mods stuff' thread?


Oh oh, mods?  What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)*

How many moderator applications have you gotten, exactly? How many do you plan to add?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)*



SirRob said:


> This thread is no longer a sticky? You guys hate yourselves or something?


Uh yeah pretty much



Corto said:


> That part were we said we joined out of a lack of empathy and got picked completely at random? Yeah, that was obviously a joke. We're all actually alt-accounts of Dragoneer.


You mean you're not...?



Browder said:


> _*Technical Questions*_: What powers do FAU staff have on the forum and main site? And how long are you guys appointed for? Does you'r 'contract' run out after a year or something?
> 
> *Personal Question*:What do you enjoy most about the job?



It's more of a trial-by-fire. When we're hired, Dragoneer hires out a really cheap and goonish hit-squad to take us out. As time passes, he ramps it up and gets more professional killers. As long as we can keep our lives, we're on the mod team.

But uh seriously, no, no contract. You can step down whenever you'd like.

FA:U staff have no power on the mainsite, and as I understand it are only really able to exercise power in the FA:U board.


What do I enjoy most? The way people can accept a little bit of whimsy while we enforce the rules- it doesn't have to be straight up. If you guys were more humourless, our job would be a lot less fun too.
Soppy bullshit it may be, but... I dunno. I like it here, so I like moderating here.

If I do leave the team, I'll also enjoy that I've met a great little group of people that I'd love to share a drink with sometime.



CannonFodder said:


> Oh oh, mods?  What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


If I'm drinking cheap: a Malibu and Coke, or if I must drink beer, a Corona (with lemon, of course) or a Heineken.
If I'm drinking to get drunk: Long Island Iced Teas
If I'm just drinking socially: Um...most white wines, Malibu and Cokes, Fruit Tingles. God I'm a bit of a fag.

An official _Shoot the Dragon_ is also in development.



south syde dobe said:


> Next question: Is there free guns/food involved?


Yes to both.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)*

Do you guys have a super secret mod place where you make fun of everyone else? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)*

Ok this is a serious post...Is there any requirements to be a mod or do you have to have some prior experiance in the field at all and do you have to have a completely clean slate to be a mod?

Don't get me wrong, I highly doubt I'd ever try out for modding but I was curious ^^


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)*



south syde dobe said:


> Ok this is a serious post...Is there any requirements to be a mod or do you have to have some prior experiance in the field at all and do you have to have a completely clean slate to be a mod?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I highly doubt I'd ever try out for modding but I was curious ^^



Reasonable activity is recommended, but other than that, no and no.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

A thread to ask the mods questions, because their appreciation thread eventually derailed into this. Be aware that they probably won't reply.

To start: Can the mods view information we may have omitted in our official profile, like our age and email address?


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I can since I have psychic powers.

Seriously though, how do you suppose we'd know info you didn't give about yourselves? If you choose to keep that info private, it stays that way.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> Well, I can since I have psychic powers.
> 
> Seriously though, how do you suppose we'd know info you didn't give about yourselves?



Those things are required to register to the forum. Whether or not you let people see them is a personal choice.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it scary to share a forum with Xaerun, guys?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> Well, I can since I have psychic powers.
> 
> Seriously though, how do you suppose we'd know info you didn't give about yourselves? If you choose to keep that info private, it stays that way.


I think he means if he has his email, age, and birthday set to private if you guys can still view it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think he means if he has his email, age, and birthday set to private if you guys can still view it.



Sorry if I wasn't clear. ^This.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

asl? :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

What do the mods talk about in the hidden "mod boards"? :3


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How many moderator applications have you gotten, exactly? How many do you plan to add?


That's private info



south syde dobe said:


> Next question: Is there free guns/food involved?


Supposedly, but I haven't seen any



Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you guys have a super secret mod place where you make fun of everyone else? :V


Yes. Many, actually.



Taren Fox said:


> What do the mods talk about in the hidden "mod  boards"? :3


We either laugh at the common populace or discuss serious issues, such as bans and who should be the new mod. There's also discussion about main site stuff but that's not my jurisdiction.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Is it scary to share a forum with Xaerun, guys?


No I like Xaerun he's a pretty cool guy



Taren Fox said:


> What do the mods talk about in the hidden "mod boards"? :3



Who's buying the next round. Thaaaat's pretty much it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright here's a good one, what is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow? :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Who's buying the next round. Thaaaat's pretty much it.


Figured it would be something like that. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> No I like Xaerun he's a pretty cool guy



I donno man, I think that H&K fellow is pretty damn cool too.

Don't get me wrong, Xaerun is a pretty chillin' dude and I'd have a couple of beers with him, but I think H&K is cooler.

:V


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa, what happened when you moved it? The thread looks weird now.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Apr 21, 2010)

So, who had this ttly original idea? :V

Also holy shit it's 2 in the morning and shitstorm already.
inb4 9000 posts


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

Do the mods like pie? I love mince and cheese myself.


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> asl? :V


19 m Chile. Wanna cyber?


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Is it scary to share a forum with Xaerun, guys?


It's scary sharing the planet with him. 


Heckler & Koch said:


> I think he means if he has his email, age, and birthday set to private if you guys can still view it.


If we can, I haven't figured it out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Do the mods like pie? I love mince and cheese myself.


Who doesn't like pi?


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> So, who had this ttly original idea? :V
> 
> Also holy shit it's 2 in the morning and shitstorm already.
> inb4 9000 posts



Me. Sorry.

Um, Irreverent. Yeah...


----------



## zesty (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Who doesn't like pi?



What about cake? WHY IS IT ALWAYS ABOUT PIE?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

zesty said:


> What about cake? WHY IS IT ALWAYS ABOUT PIE?


Pie is better!


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

Apple pie is also good. I like it with icecream and peaches


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a question:

Who is FAFs most rapeable mod?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

I DID NOT POST IN THIS THREAD

HAX! HAX I SAY! HAXXXXXXX!!!

Also, stinks that that's classified information, Corto... 

Ooh, ooh! Awesome question! How much do you guys know about Surgat?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Who is FAFs most rapeable mod?


That's an easy one it's Corto.
Thanks Xaerun, now I know what to buy him for his birthday, lube.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's an easy one, it's Corto


Scotty's not a mod yet, so it can't be him.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

The mods still haven't awnsered my pie question


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty's not a mod yet, so it can't be him.


Scotty would be the worst mod ever. He's give out infractions to people who don't yiff him and lock any thread not about dog cocks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> The mods still haven't awnsered my pie question


it's 3.141592654


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Who is FAFs most rapeable mod?



I was about to answer "Xaerun", but it's not really rape if he's willing, is it?



SirRob said:


> Ooh, ooh! Awesome question! How much do you guys  know about Surgat?


I know he preys on the weak and feeds once every equinox. When I try to get more info my screen just goes blank and some weid voices start coming up from my speakers until a couple of very nice (if a bit pale) gentlemen come to my house, fix it, and force me to sign a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> I was about to answer "Xaerun", but it's not really rape if he's willing, is it?
> 
> 
> I know he preys on the weak and feeds once every equinox. When I try to get more info my screen just goes blank and some weid voices start coming up from my speakers until a couple of very nice (if a bit pale) gentlemen come to my house, fix it, and force me to sign a non-disclosure agreement.


But you just broke the NDA!


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ooh, ooh! Awesome question! How much do you guys know about Surgat?



Um, a little? I think "awesome" wasn't really the right word there X3


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> it's 3.141592654


Pie is such a complicated matter. And tasty.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> I was about to answer "Xaerun", but it's not really rape if he's willing, is it?


No that is just suprise sex.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Pie is such a complicated matter. And tasty.


The square root of pi is deliciousness.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

I got another question.

Who do you think has the rarest breed of a fursona on the forums? No that does not mean common sense.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you guys ever met each other offline?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Have you guys ever met each other offline?


 I like this one.
Mods anwser it now.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Um, a little? I think "awesome" wasn't really the right word there X3


It's ALWAYS awesome when Surgat's involved! â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


Corto said:


> I know he preys on the weak and feeds once every equinox. When I try to get more info my screen just goes blank and some weid voices start coming up from my speakers until a couple of very nice (if a bit pale) gentlemen come to my house, fix it, and force me to sign a non-disclosure agreement.


Huh, you know it's funny. I always thought you guys would be in cahoots with eachother.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Have you guys ever met each other offline?


There wouldn't be enough booze.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I like this one.
> Mods anwser it now.



Tish, I love ya, but the mods are not your bitch.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Have you guys ever met each other offline?



Me personally, no. I haven't met any of the other staff offline. I know a few of them have, though. Dior and Dragoneer I know for sure, and Chase and 'neer are friends.
Don't know of any other meetings for certain.


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Have you guys ever met each other offline?


Hahaha, not even if I was offered all the money in the world.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Me personally, no. I haven't met any of the other staff offline. I know a few of them have, though. Dior and Dragoneer I know for sure, and Chase and 'neer are friends.
> Don't know of any other meetings for certain.









 (is safe for work)
:V
Do you really live in australia?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> (is safe for work)
> :V
> Do you really live in australia?



Man I wish all my stuff wasn't upside down all the time =/
Um, yes...?
Why would I lie about that? X3


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm...hey mods, who is your favorite poster here, and why?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hmm...hey mods, who is your favorite poster here, and why?


Is it me? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hmm...hey mods, who is your favorite poster here, and why?


*cough* heckler *cough*


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *cough* heckler *cough*


 *cough* obvious *cough*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> *cough* obvious *cough*


*cough* we need lozenges *cough* :V

Corto who is your favourite poster?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *cough* we need lozenges *cough* :V
> 
> Corto who is your favourite poster?


What kind of question is that? You know they're not obligated to answer that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What kind of question is that? You know they're not obligated to answer that.


~nyoro :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ~nyoro :3


No smoked cheese for you.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I ask you guys a question?

Does... does this avatar make my butt look big?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Can I ask you guys a question?
> 
> Does... does this avatar make my butt look big?


It's not the avatar. 
JK JK


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2010)

Who has closed the most threads? I'm betting it's Surgat. Juuussstt curious~


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok heres a question for you mods..

Oprah, Barbara Walters, your wife. You gotta fuck one, marry one, kill one, go!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the infractions levels? Is there a certain order to banning? When a certain amount of prohibited action gets a pernament or timed ban? Are there people in the staff which are not furry? How do you consider the admin's job, hard or easy? What do you think about threads in the den? Did you start out as a normal user? What are the requirements in the application of mods? Do you meet all the requirements? How much control do the admins have? Why are admins so old(Though it's sure that a teenager like this - 'mah parents dont liek me beng a fury BAW' won't ever be)? How many hours a day do you spend modding? Do you enjoy being in the forums? Which information is considered 'Privacy'? How many times did you banhammer somebody? Do the mods know each other personally? Is there any connection between FAF to your life? How advanced is your life? What do you exactly do when a user is moderated? What does it take for a moderated user to be banned? How many points does it take to get banned? Do you dislike yiff? Am I doing the wrong thing by trying to promote memes on a furry forum while applying to be a lunatic freak? Which kind of nature form do you like the most? 

Did I ask enough questions serious enough to be acceptable?

This is an 'Ask the mods questions.' thread, I'm asking questions.

Looking forward to be answered.
Thank you.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 21, 2010)

Does Dragoneer exist?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Ok heres a question for you mods..
> 
> Oprah, Barbara Walters, your wife. You gotta fuck one, marry one, kill one, go!


Man I am not even going to get into that. I have a lot of respect for Oprah since she guest-starred on 30 Rock though- maybe I'd marry her?



Molly said:


> Who has closed the most threads? I'm betting it's Surgat. Juuussstt curious~


Counter-question: Why do you assume it's Surgat?

--



CynicalCirno said:


> What are the infractions levels?


I don't understand what you mean. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Is there a certain order to banning?


Depends on the user's behaviour, yes


CynicalCirno said:


> When a certain amount of prohibited action gets a pernament or timed ban?


Done on a case-by-case basis. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Are there people in the staff which are not furry?


I believe Corto comes close, but... he loves teh otter cawk. 


CynicalCirno said:


> How do you consider the admin's job, hard or easy?


It's not exactly easy, but it's certainly enjoyable. 


CynicalCirno said:


> What do you think about threads in the den?


No comment. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Did you start out as a normal user?


But of course!


CynicalCirno said:


> What are the requirements in the application of mods?


A good head on your shoulders, reasonable activity... many things are involved in the selection process. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Do you meet all the requirements?


I think so? At any rate, I'm so damn awesome they could hardly say no. _*preens*_


CynicalCirno said:


> How much control do the admins have?


...what?


CynicalCirno said:


> Why are admins so old(Though it's sure that a teenager like this - 'mah parents dont liek me beng a fury BAW' won't ever be)?


I'm 18...


CynicalCirno said:


> How many hours a day do you spend modding?


I'm on FAF an awful lot, but on FA... maybe two, lately. I've been having a rough spot there. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Do you enjoy being in the forums?


I absolutely love it. This has gotta be the best forum I've ever been a part of. I've never stayed active in a place for this long before. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Which information is considered 'Privacy'?


You mean user information? Whatever information the user chooses to not display.


CynicalCirno said:


> How many times did you banhammer somebody?


Um... twenty? I dunno really. Do spambots count? 


CynicalCirno said:


> Do the mods know each other personally?


I've already answered this one. For the most part no, but some of them have met, yeah. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Is there any connection between FAF to your life?


At furmeets, maybe?


CynicalCirno said:


> How advanced is your life?


I'm currently playing on "Normal" difficulty, and this is the first character I've levelled. 


CynicalCirno said:


> What do you exactly do when a user is moderated?


Go about our business, and check up on them every now and then to approve or disapprove their posts. 


CynicalCirno said:


> What does it take for a moderated user to be banned?


To simplify: Continued douchebaggery. 


CynicalCirno said:


> How many points does it take to get banned?


Unless you're a spambot, you won't ever reach it. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Do you dislike yiff?


No. 


CynicalCirno said:


> Am I doing the wrong thing by trying to promote memes on a furry forum while applying to be a lunatic freak?


Yeah I guess- if you mean "applying to be a moderator", I still use memes (sparingly) and I'm here- the trick is knowing when to stop.


CynicalCirno said:


> Which kind of nature form do you like the most?


...what



CynicalCirno said:


> Did I ask enough questions serious enough to be acceptable?
> 
> This is an 'Ask the mods questions.' thread, I'm asking questions.
> 
> ...


Um, it's all cool I guess- sorry I couldn't be bothered answering at length but I'm tired.





JesusFish said:


> Does Dragoneer exist?



Yes and no. He's like Captain Planet- by our powers combined, etc.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I don't understand what you mean.
> 
> Depends on the user's behaviour, yes
> 
> ...


Many questions many answers.

1) Infractions levels(Sorry if I mispelled) - warnings, infractions with points, bans and pernament bans (Those are the ones known to me).

2)Which also means the type of behavior - such as insulting, spamming, advertising or derailment.

3)Case by case, which means a ban is made from lower level infractions and warnings.

4)I believed the mega admin Corto wasn't furry. But... otter cawk? Whew.

5) I believe that there are many things to do as an admin that normal users don't know about.

6) â”—(ï¼¾oï¼¾ )â”“ä¸‰

7) I thought for a second that there is a secret team behind the forum, trying to find terrorists and pedophiles, like a furry FBI. They gathered spies from all over the world to be the admins. Well other than the site creator everybody is still, just a user.

8)I didn't think that the mods would put all the requirements, maybe because of lies. To my eyes, the requrements are a good head, a sense for justice, trust and many other things that seriously nobody cares about.

9)I need proof for your awesomeness to continue in the path to the valleys.

10)How much control do the admins have? As if I were asking, what can you do on the forums that normal users can't?

11) That's why we have this asking thread. Seriously I can see how 18 you actually are.. And that's good. 18 is the age where the brain has the most of it's abillities. Though people at this age get in car accidents the most.

12) I had times when I spent 7 hours or more at FAF. At FA? Nothing to do there, I am not an artist.

13)This forum is actually a great thing to my eyes as well. I joined because of the furness but left the idea quite fast.

14)Nope, not user information. Which information controlled by the mods is considered privacy to normal users? Which things can't we know about? Seriously, I can get a double negative by saying that. It's like asking a spy to tell he is a spy.

15)Spambots... not really. They are bots. I am talking about humanoid b& people.

16)Yeah, I have seen that it was answered. And thus - â”—(ï¼¾oï¼¾ )â”“ä¸‰

17) Furmeets? Do you actually go to them?

18)'Normal? How lame! Normal mode is for kids...!' I'm gonna play touhou extra stage for now. (Phrase taken by 'IoSYS - Overdrive').

19 & 20) Continued douchebaggery? I would giggle if that was actually approved. Then, which kinds of posts do you not approve? Posts with douchebaggery?

21) Good thing to hear, I can now spam and troll my way into these forums (Fake safety).

22)FFFFFF

23) A true meme researcher spirit will never stop. Unless I will find another activity to waste my life.

24)I put a serious question back then to relieve stress.

25) If you're quite tired then you can go to sleep, you would have more questions to answer tomorrow but hey, there are other mods that can take the shift.

I though that admins > mods in some ways or others. Is there a real difference between them?

Did any of the mods(Or the admins) get banned?

Who was the last mod to join the team?

Do you consider any of the applicants as a possible mod? Or all of them are epic failure?

Which kind of music do you like?

In what do you currectly work at?

Do you have an academic profession?

Did you ever think about opening a new section in the forums?

Do you discuss about the forum outside FAF?

Did you ever get warned while you were a mod or an admin?

Did you ever shoot a gun?

How good were your grade at school?

Do you consider those grades as a true preview of your brain?

Which kind of taste do you like?

Which light color do you have in your room?

Why do all the admins have _different colored _names? I'm talking about admins. Is this for creativity?

Do you suffer from a pernament desease?

Do you like beer?

Will Dragoneer ever post in a general section other than FA and FAF discussion?

Who created the site?

Who commands you?(Is this the Soviet FAF millitary?)


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh oh, mods?  What is your favourite alcoholic drink?



Social drinking: German Lagers, typically Becks or Heineken.
Drunk drinking: Margaritas, or Ceasars, depending on the time of year.
Chilling out: Dark rum on the rock, no mix.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you guys have a super secret mod place where you make fun of everyone else? :V



We do...but here's the thing...other than the occasional *facepalm* we don't.  Its a pretty professional team, and we are more likely to speak highly of users than negatively.  Trolls are a different issue.



Browder said:


> To start: Can the mods view information we may have omitted in our official profile, like our age and email address?



FA Admins can see everything on FA.  FAF Admins can see everything in your FAF profile, Supermods and Mods cannot.  This is the way the forum software works.



Browder said:


> Have you guys ever met each other offline?



Meets to happen from time to time.  Typically at the bigger Cons, like AC, FAU etc.



JesusFish said:


> Does Dragoneer exist?



Yep.  And he's a pretty cool guy.  Most of the internet drama about him is just urban legend.  Sure, there's a kernel of truth, but most of the story is wrong.  When you're the biggest thing in the fandom, everyone is always trying to take you down a peg or two.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 21, 2010)

Are otters the preferred mod species?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

What do all the colors for usernames mean? Navy blue seems to be the color for moderator status, but I've seen green, cyan, pink, brown, etc.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 21, 2010)

How much does it cost a month to keep the site online?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Counter-question: Why do you assume it's Surgat?


Because most of the time when I see Surgat it's in a thread-closing. Not saying he's just here to close threads, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Are otters the preferred mod species?



Nope.  We're not speciest....it just sort of worked out that way.   Could use a few Horse mods, or Gryphons for balance maybe.  



SirRob said:


> What do all the colors for usernames mean? Navy blue seems to be the color for moderator status, but I've seen green, cyan, pink, brown, etc.



Navy Blue is FAF mod (dedicated forums)
Black is FAF supermod (all forums)
Green is a FA or FAF coder or ops Admin
Royal blue is a FAF admin
Cyan is a FA admin
Pink is a tribute to Pinkuh, who is an IRC admin and a FA Admin
Purple is FAU staff, who have certain privileges and duties during the Convention
Brown is for staff that have retired.

The problem with the colour scheme is that there can be overlap.  For example, I'm both a FAF supermod and a FA admin.  Net-cat is a FAF admin, FA admin, OPS/Coder...so it sort of defaults to the colour of your last promotion.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Nope.  We're not speciest....it just sort of worked out that way.   Could use a few Horse mods, or Gryphons for balance maybe.



*smirks* Could be arranged.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Navy Blue is FAF mod (dedicated forums)
> Black is FAF supermod (all forums)
> Green is a FA or FAF coder or ops Admin
> Royal blue is a FAF admin
> ...


Wow. What a ludicrous system. It's good to know though; I didn't know you were an administrator on FA.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> To start: Can the mods view information we may have omitted in our official profile, like our age and email address?


Supermoderators and Administrators can.



south syde dobe said:


> Ok this is a serious post...Is there any requirements to be a mod or do you have to have some prior experiance in the field at all and do you have to have a completely clean slate to be a mod?


Prior moderating/admin experience is useful but not required. A completely clean slate is not required either, just that you be in good-standing with the staff.



ToeClaws said:


> Are otters the preferred mod species?


No



CynicalCirno said:


> How much does it cost a month to keep the site online?


FA or FAF?



Irreverent said:


> The problem with the colour scheme is that there can be overlap.  For example, I'm both a FAF supermod and a FA admin.  Net-cat is a FAF admin, FA admin, OPS/Coder...so it sort of defaults to the colour of your last promotion.


Usually it matches your primary role, or reflects your level of access/responsibility.
Although Irreverent is a forum supermoderator, his is light blue to reflect the fact that he also has administration responsibility on the main site too. It's intended so that users on the forums know he is someone they can talk to about main-site issues.
Although Pinkuh is a main-site administrator she runs the IRC channel, so she gets the pinked badge.

Before, main-site and forum administrators were placed in the one group, but it was re-organised last year to make it easier for users to see who is responsible for what.



CynicalCirno said:


> Are there people in the staff which are  not furry?


Yes



CynicalCirno said:


> How do you consider the admin's job, hard or easy?


Have you ever worked in retail?



CynicalCirno said:


> Did you start out as a normal user?


Yes


CynicalCirno said:


> What are the requirements in the application of mods?


See Xaerun's response


CynicalCirno said:


> Do you meet all  the requirements?


Yes


CynicalCirno said:


> How much control do the admins have?


FA or FAF?


CynicalCirno said:


> Which information is  considered 'Privacy'?


Generally any information a member does not choose to make public.


CynicalCirno said:


> How many times did you banhammer somebody?


I don't keep count.


CynicalCirno said:


> How advanced is your life?


What do you mean?


CynicalCirno said:


> What do you exactly do when a user  is moderated?


Their posts and threads have to be approved before they become visible to everyone else.


CynicalCirno said:


> What does it take for a moderated user to be banned?
> How  many points does it take to get banned?


Case by Case basis.


CynicalCirno said:


> Do you dislike yiff?


Just the term.



CynicalCirno said:


> I though that admins > mods in some ways or others. Is there a real difference between them?


Just the access levels.



CynicalCirno said:


> Which kind of music do you like?


Anything that isn't MTV and recycled auto-tune pop garbage or (c)rap music.



CynicalCirno said:


> In what do you currectly work at?


I'm a student.



CynicalCirno said:


> Did you ever get warned while you were a mod or an admin?


Short answer is yes.



CynicalCirno said:


> Did you ever shoot a gun?


Yes



CynicalCirno said:


> Which kind of taste do you like?


Vanilla



CynicalCirno said:


> Why do all the admins have _different colored _names? I'm talking about admins. Is this for creativity?


Different areas of responsibility.



CynicalCirno said:


> Do you like beer?


Yes



CynicalCirno said:


> Who created the site?


Alkora and Arcturus IIRC.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 21, 2010)

Carenath said:


> FA or FAF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Both. Originally I aimed at FAF but both seem to interest me.
2)
3)Nope, and I probably never will.
4)
5)Saw that.
6)I don't think it's so accurate as the staff members are not a copy of one person - but if they have been selected, they have it.
7)Same response as in 1. I was referring to FAF, but if you know about FA as well..
8)No no no no... I am talking about an admin level. Which information is prohibited for users to see?
9)Must be a lot then.
10) See Xaerun's response to see that he didn't understand as well. I meant simply, how advanced are you in your life, as if I was asking which stage did you reach in your life? (You answered student after that, so I guess this question is answered).
11)
12)
13)
14)
15) When I was in the US, all I saw in the music channels are black rappers and lame singers that nobody knows about(ex:Yaw dawg).
16)
17) Short response is double spoiler.
18) 
19)
20)
21) Who are those and why have I never heard of them before?

Blank spot means no comment or no further questions to ask.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

What kinda music do the mods prefer?


----------



## Chmat (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you ever get a chance to see the sun?


----------



## Qoph (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What kinda music do the mods prefer?



Punk rock, classical, alt rock.  I can listen to anything but most rap and popcountry.



Chmat said:


> Do you ever get a chance to see the sun?



My window's open so I can see it.  Being UNDER the sun though...


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Are there people in the staff which are not furry?


Yes


Chmat said:


> Do you ever get a chance to see the sun?


No, but most of the forum staff do walk on sunshines. 


Heckler & Koch said:


> What kinda music do the mods  prefer?


Personally? Everything related to rock, and even some other stuff like hip-hop, reggae, classical, etc. I have very varied tastes. As staff, though, Xaerun always rigs our jukebox so that it'll play "Sexyback" over and over again.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is your boss a cannibal? Does he pay you in fingers & toes?


----------



## Qoph (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Is your boss a cannibal? Does he pay you in fingers & toes?



We don't get paid at all, in neither cash nor tasty human morsels  :<


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you get compensated with sexual favors?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

How are you are you having a nice day.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Do you get compensated with sexual favors?


Um... of course not.



Teto said:


> How are you are you having a nice day.



Well, I got up an hour ago.  A bit early to be making judgments.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Well, I got up an hour ago.  A bit early to be making judgments.


I see. Then I wish you all the best for your day and hope that it reaches a higher level of swellness than it typically would reach.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 21, 2010)

i have big question...
WHY is the sky blue i must know... -.-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, an actually serious question now.

Is there a lot of "paperwork" (obviously not actual papers, but stuff to fill out) whenever you give an infraction/lock a thread/etc?


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Should I take the blue pill or the red pill?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuckin' magnets.
How do they work?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Fuckin' magnets.
> How do they work?


I can explain it, but it would take forever to explain the physics.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Fuckin' magnets.
> How do they work?



Basic physics class...?

No, back to serious stuff. Are all of you from one nation, or are you spread out over the globe?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can explain it, but it would take forever to explain the physics.





Chmat said:


> Basic physics class...?
> 
> No, back to serious stuff. Are all of you from one nation, or are you spread out over the globe?


Screw you guys and your lack of Insane Clown Posse


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Screw you guys and your lack of Insane Clown Posse


I know what the insane clown posse is.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know what the insane clown posse is.


Good. Listen to Miracles and be enlightened.

I'm sick of people not getting my jokes I mean really CannonFodder, what do you think you are doing.


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Fuckin' magnets.
> How do they work?


I would know but scientists always piss me off


Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, an actually serious question now.
> 
> Is there a lot of "paperwork" (obviously not actual papers, but stuff to  fill out) whenever you give an infraction/lock a thread/etc?


When you give an infraction you need to select the type, whether an infraction or a warning, and then write the reasons. This is all sent as a PM to the user who receives the infraction, and a copy is made as a thread in a special subforum to keep archived and/or discuss about it.
There's a thread where we must link to topics we close and give a reason of why they're closed.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Good. Listen to Miracles and be enlightened.
> 
> I'm sick of people not getting my jokes I mean really CannonFodder, what do you think you are doing.



He just is that way. Probally becouse he knows that you can't punch him over the internet.

Unless.....


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> I would know but scientists always piss me off
> 
> When you give an infraction you need to select the type, whether an infraction or a warning, and then write the reasons. This is all sent as a PM to the user who receives the infraction, and a copy is made as a thread in a special subforum to keep archived and/or discuss about it.
> There's a thread where we must link to topics we close and give a reason of why they're closed.



wow. I never knew this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Good. Listen to Miracles and be enlightened.
> 
> I'm sick of people not getting my jokes I mean really CannonFodder, what do you think you are doing.


Insane clown posse isn't that good.


Chmat said:


> He just is that way. Probally becouse he knows that you can't punch him over the internet.
> 
> Unless.....


It's a good thing nobody can, otherwise I'd be bruised and bloody.


Corto said:


> scientists always piss me off


:'(


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Insane clown posse isn't that good.
> 
> It's a good thing nobody can, otherwise I'd be bruised and bloody.
> 
> :'(





<.<;; I'm a scientist...

and ICP is the worst thing ever made... worse than marylin manson.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> <.<;; I'm a scientist...
> 
> and ICP is the worst thing ever made... worse than marylin manson.


agreed.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> agreed.



I SEE PEE


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Stop talking about jokes you people don't understand.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> Stop talking about jokes you people don't understand.


I understood the joke, it's just insane clown posse sucks.


Also what is your zombie plan?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> Stop talking about jokes you people don't understand.



Fucking magnets, how do they work? And I don't wanna talk to a scientist.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Fucking magnets, how do they work? And I don't wanna talk to a scientist.


Silly Zrcalo you are a scientist.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

When will my character learn some healing spells? You'd think I'd get something decent at Elder God but... :???:


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> When will my character learn some healing spells? You'd think I'd get something decent at Elder God but... :???:


That's why you don't be the tank.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's why you don't be the tank.


But KnightsPaladins are so cool! They're one of the only classes that can use Holy elemental attacks!


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there favoritism/cronyism among mods if a mod's friend/fellow mod does something absurdly stupid and one or more blindly defend them? I really hope such behavior isn't tolerated here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But Knights are so cool! They're one of the only classes that can use Holy elemental attacks!


*casts frostshock*




Mods what are you zombie plans?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *casts frostshock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Casts Esuna* Oh, and I'm a Paladin, not a Knight. Whoops.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Prior moderating/admin experience is useful but not required. A completely clean slate is not required either, just that you be in good-standing with the staff.


 
I thought being a mod would be like the police or something, normally if you have some sort of offense you can't apply or thats what I thought ^^

Also you guys are crazy for answering all these questions but I guess its better than doing nothing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *Casts Esuna* Oh, and I'm a Paladin, not a Knight. Whoops.


Too late
*sirrob dies*



Am I the only one interested in the zombie plan?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Silly Zrcalo you are a scientist.



DERP


anyway..

I SUMMON THEE MODS TO ASK THEE SOEM KWESTIONSSS.

do any of you believe in aliens?
if you were to die where would you go, heaven or hell?
is corto gay?
have you ever ragebanned someone for pissing you off?
how many points do I need to be banned permanately versus a temp ban?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Too late
> *sirrob dies*
> 
> 
> ...


I have an Angel Ring, screw you!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how many points do I need to be banned permanately versus a temp ban?


 
Messing with me gets you an ultra-permaban


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I have an Angel Ring, screw you!


Sorry dude, I kinda _borrowed_ it.


Zrcalo said:


> is corto gay?


Do you even need to ask?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry dude, I kinda _borrowed_ it.


Fool! You seem to be a Mage of some sort. Mages cannot steal items!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fool! You seem to be a Mage of some sort. Mages cannot steal items!


Nah I was just using your toilet this morning cause mine is broken and it was on the counter.
Also I forgot to flush.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah I was just using your toilet this morning cause mine is broken and it was on the counter.
> Also I forgot to flush.


You're welcome in my house anytime. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Insane clown posse isn't that good.


They're not, no. The lyrics are pretty good in that one though.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're welcome in my house anytime. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


 
I thought you didn't like anyone :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're welcome in my house anytime. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


Ok
*goes in house*
*poops in toilet*
*doesn't flush*
*begins eating icecream with fingers*
*drinks your soda, puts it back*
:V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok
> *goes in house*
> *poops in toilet*
> *doesn't flush*
> ...


 
*steals refrigerator then goes back to steal the tv and the computer SirRob is currently using*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

^and that's why you don't let furries in your house :V


----------



## Ratte (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, guys, shut up.  Thanks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hey, guys, shut up.  Thanks.


Hey Ratte, since corto and xaerun seem to be zombie food in waiting, what is your zombie survival plan?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought you didn't like anyone :\


No, I just don't like you. â™¥


CannonFodder said:


> Ok
> *goes in house*
> *poops in toilet*
> *doesn't flush*
> ...


You have great social skills. 8)





south syde dobe said:


> *steals refrigerator then goes back to steal the tv and the computer SirRob is currently using*


Whoa, I'm impressed. Not many people can steal a refrigerator.





CannonFodder said:


> ^and that's why you don't let furries in your house :V


Naw, it'd be fun to hang out with you guys. We could play Super Smash Bros. and I'd destroy you.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey Ratte, since corto and xaerun seem to be zombie food in waiting, what is your zombie survival plan?



A threadlock.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> A threadlock.


TouchÃ©


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> A threadlock.



hey ratte...

am I annoying? 

is cannonfodder annoying?

has anyone ever been as far as decided to want to do look more like?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Ratte why do you not love me as I love you.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you love me? Do you want me? Are you playing your love games with me?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there a Cum-Counter next to the ban button?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Ratte why do you not love me as I love you.


Cause she's taken.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Is there a Cum-Counter next to the ban button?



this. I want to know this.

is there also a douchebag list of peeps?


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 21, 2010)

will any of you sleep with me?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> will any of you sleep with me?



I would if you were female and if I wasnt taken already.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Do you love me? Do you want me? Are you playing your love games with me?


Nobody wants you and they never will :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> will any of you sleep with me?


 
You've let me down too many times already....


I never got that candy from your van, you just let a couple people in a drove off :'(


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yiff? :3


 
Don't worry, I know what you meant to say


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> You've let me down too many times already....
> 
> 
> I never got that candy from your van, you just let a couple people in a drove off :'(


You need to find someone that will never give you up, never let you down, never run around and hurt you.


Alright mods which mods are you fureal friends with irl.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Don't worry, I know what you meant to say


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 21, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i have big question...
> WHY is the sky blue i must know... -.-



Because nitrogen, which makes up the majority of our atmosphere, scatters short-wavelength light, redirecting it eventually into your eye.  Unless there's a lot more air in the way, like at sundown or sunrise, when the sky appears red or orange because the blue light gets dissipated too much by the scattering to ever reach your eye, and so the longer wavelengths get through more strongly.
Scattering is a quantum mechanical process that involves electron energy levels.


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Is there favoritism/cronyism among mods if a mod's friend/fellow mod does something absurdly stupid and one or more blindly defend them?


Not that you know of. Luckily no one on the team has ever done something too stupid so we don't need to test this one out. 


Zrcalo said:


> is corto gay?


 No


Zrcalo said:


> have you ever ragebanned someone for pissing you off?


Not that you know of


Zrcalo said:


> how many points do I need to be banned permanately versus a temp  ban?


Depends on how badly you annoy us, no point thingy. 


CannonFodder said:


> Alright mods which mods are you fureal  friends with irl.


Assuming you mean "for real" then none. I'm too much of an asshole in real life.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Naw, it'd be fun to hang out with you guys. We could play Super Smash Bros. and I'd destroy you.



I accept your challenge SirRob!


Mods, is there a requirement as to how much you need to be on FA/FAF? For example, If you are a mod, is it ok if you're only on for an hour or two a week or do you need to put in a set amount of hours?


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Mods, is there a requirement as to how much you need to be on FA/FAF? For example, If you are a mod, is it ok if you're only on for an hour or two a week or do you need to put in a set amount of hours?


No requeriment, and even if there were I think that would be a bitch to control.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, I just don't like you. â™¥


Aww I feel the same way 


> 8)Whoa, I'm impressed. Not many people can steal a refrigerator.


Yea its impressive I know...do you have any credit cards on you by any chance?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 21, 2010)

So cannonfodder, whats your zombie plan since you keep asking everyone?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Are otters the preferred mod species?


Yes



Chmat said:


> No, back to serious stuff. Are all of you from one nation, or are you spread out over the globe?


Spread out. Most of 'em are from the US, but... yeah. Spread out.
Corto is from Middle-Earth or something I dunno



SnowFox said:


> Is there a Cum-Counter next to the ban button?


There's really no need- it's a guaranteed orgasm every time. We just look through the lists of banned users to see who's ban-gasmed the most.


Also in response to how much power we have- UNLIMITED COSMIC POWER


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Spread out. Most of 'em are from the US, but... yeah. Spread out.
> ...


 
My question to you is this...where is this delicious cake you've been hiding from me? >:[


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Should I take the blue pill or the red pill?


1) Take them both
2) Start trippin' balls



Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, an actually serious question now.
> 
> Is there a lot of "paperwork" (obviously not actual papers, but stuff to fill out) whenever you give an infraction/lock a thread/etc?


No not really. It's intuitive, easy and fun!



Foxy_Boy said:


> Do you get compensated with sexual favors?


STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM



south syde dobe said:


> My question to you is this...where is this delicious cake you've been hiding from me? >:[


I have eaten it all.
I eat a lot.



CannonFodder said:


> Also what is your zombie plan?



Sit on the roof
I have a two-story house so the fuckers can't get me there
Also I'll bring like food and whatever, also video games



Zrcalo said:


> is corto gay?


Veeeeery gay.



garoose said:


> Do you love me? Do you want me? Are you playing your love games with me?


We're no strangers to love- you know the rules, and so do I. We've known each other for so long...



CannonFodder said:


> Alright mods which mods are you fureal friends with irl.


IRL and I get along pretty well yeah


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My question to you is this...where is this delicious cake you've been hiding from me? >:[


 The cake is a lie


o-o


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My question to you is this...where is this delicious cake you've been hiding from me? >:[


  Right here...


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> There's really no need- it's a guaranteed orgasm every time. We just look through the lists of banned users to see who's ban-gasmed the most.



That button must be fucking disgusting. All gunked up and nasty. Who's job is it to clean it?



south syde dobe said:


> My question to you is this...where is this delicious cake you've been hiding from me? >:[



He vored szopaw.

Szopaw was cool, I liked him. You bastard Xaerun >:[ *fistshake*


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> The cake is a lie
> 
> 
> o-o


 
Nooooooo, if lie down on the ground when GlaDos tells you to they give you cake

You just gotta croutch in that spot for about 9 hours and it will eventually make you assume the party submission position, I'd go try it now


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> That button must be fucking disgusting. All gunked up and nasty. Who's job is it to clean it?


Corto. Man we/I really hate that guy.




SnowFox said:


> He vored szopaw.
> 
> Szopaw was cool, I liked him. You bastard Xaerun >:[ *fistshake*



Um well this is awkward.
If anyone asks, he fell into my mouth


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, vore


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> That button must be fucking disgusting. All gunked up and nasty. Who's job is it to clean it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What?! NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Right here...


 
Meh I've seen harder places to get to 



Xaerun said:


> I have eaten it all.
> I eat a lot.


 
But I thought we was cool T_T


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also what is your zombie plan?




Forget going to the supermarket or mall.  The Admins will rally and hide in my basement bunker.  I have enough guns and ammo to arm all the Staff for a decade.  Select furs will be invited, for repopulating later.

If it lasts longer than a decade, we eat Net-cat first.   Then Warmock.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Forget going to the supermarket or mall. The Admins will rally and hide in my basement bunker. I have enough guns and ammo to arm all the Staff for a decade. Select furs will be invited, for repopulating later.
> 
> If it lasts longer than a decade, we eat Net-cat first. Then Warmock.


 
You sir are awesome


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Forget going to the supermarket or mall.  The Admins will rally and hide in my basement bunker.  I have enough guns and ammo to arm all the Staff for a decade.  Select furs will be invited, for repopulating later.
> 
> If it lasts longer than a decade, we eat Net-cat first.   Then Warmock.


You know... Carenath's a pretty big dragon, and would provide food for a long time...


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

Plus he would require a lot more to survive. D;


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 21, 2010)

Would becoming an Otter increase my chance of being a mod?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Would becoming an Otter increase my chance of being a mod?


If it helps I'm "dressed" like an otter... :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

They need a dog mod :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> They need a dog mod :V



Heh. 'Dog Mod' spelled backwards.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Forget going to the supermarket or mall.  The Admins will rally and hide in my basement bunker.  I have enough guns and ammo to arm all the Staff for a decade.  Select furs will be invited, for repopulating later.
> 
> If it lasts longer than a decade, we eat Net-cat first.   Then Warmock.


What kinda guns do you have? You better have a good taste in firearms.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Why are Irreverent and Corto so awesome?


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You sir are awesome



Most otters are. 



Xaerun said:


> You know... Carenath's a pretty big dragon, and would provide food for a long time...



*must not make a Dragoneer joke*
*
ADMIN WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*




The Drunken Ace said:


> Would becoming an Otter increase my chance of being a mod?



No, but it might increase your chances of getting laid a date. :mrgreen:



Heckler & Koch said:


> What kinda guns do you have? You better have a good taste in firearms.



I shoot rifle, pistol and shotgun competitively, run a local gun range and coach with a provincial rifle association.  So I've got quite a few of each type and action.  Saddly, no H&K's, because their USP pistols don't fit my hand, and their  rifles are banned here.  Mostly AR15, M14, Anschutz, Schmidt Larsen and Savage target rifles, Mausers, Winnies, Remmys, Wessons, Springfields, Marlins, Berrettas, Brownings, Drulovs and Colts in every caliber from .17 rimfire to 12guage.  Stainless pistols by SigSauer would be my fav, rifles by a local maker, Dlask DAR15's.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks just had one.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Most otters are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're my new favorite poster...

I came.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> So cannonfodder, whats your zombie plan since you keep asking everyone?


A zombie plan?
I have 37


Irreverent said:


> Forget going to the supermarket or mall.  The Admins will rally and hide in my basement bunker.  I have enough guns and ammo to arm all the Staff for a decade.  Select furs will be invited, for repopulating later.
> 
> If it lasts longer than a decade, we eat Net-cat first.   Then Warmock.





Irreverent said:


> I shoot rifle, pistol and shotgun competitively, run a local gun range and coach with a provincial rifle association.  So I've got quite a few of each type and action.  Saddly, no H&K's, because their USP pistols don't fit my hand, and their  rifles are banned here.  Mostly AR15, M14, Anschutz, Schmidt Larsen and Savage target rifles, Mausers, Winnies, Remmys, Wessons, Springfields, Marlins, Berrettas, Brownings, Drulovs and Colts in every caliber from .17 rimfire to 12guage.  Stainless pistols by SigSauer would be my fav, rifles by a local maker, Dlask DAR15's.


<insert gun envy here>


----------



## Surgat (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright here's a good one, what is the average air speed velocity of an unladen swallow? :V



African or European? 



Heckler & Koch said:


> What kinda music do the mods prefer?



Rock, especially metal. There are plenty of good songs in other generas though, including classical, rap, and country.  



Browder said:


> Have you guys ever met each other offline?



Some of the others have met, but not me.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

...

Holy crap he speaks!

Hey Surgat! Are you aware how mysterious/scary/awesome you come across as?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

If you could have any super power what would it be?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Surgat said:


> African or European?


I don't know that!
*gets thrown off*
AAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If you could have any super power what would it be?


Deadpool's mix of inmortality and being-crazy-as-fuck.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Rock, especially metal. There are plenty of good songs in other generas though, including classical, rap, and country.



Orly now?

List some bands.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> Deadpool's mix of inmortality and being-crazy-as-fuck.


Do you mean immortality?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Surgat said:


> African or European?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who be this?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A zombie plan?
> I have 37



Did you apply all rules from the ZSG in your plans?


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you mean immortality?


Yeah, that. Your language is weird and scares me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Did you apply all rules from the ZSG in your plans?


What is ZSG?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What is ZSG?



Zombie Survival Guide


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Zombie Survival Guide


Ah, then yes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you mean immortality?



Huziwara no Mokou is immortal

fffffff

Well anyway, questions to ask...
Do you secretly laugh on members?

As for music, why do you like rock so much?
There are many other good musics, like those 80's pop. 
_She drives me crazy~_


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Rock, especially metal. There are plenty of good songs in other generas though, including classical, rap, and country.



so basically you dont listen to music....


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 22, 2010)

@Corto on my question: This also applies to administrators.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 22, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Do you ever get a chance to see the sun?


Yes


Chmat said:


> No, back to serious stuff. Are all of you from one nation, or are you spread out over the globe?


Myself & Grimfang are from West Europe, Xaerun's from Australia, the rest of the moderation staff live in North America or thereabouts.
And yak lives in Eastern Europe.



Glaice said:


> Is there favoritism/cronyism among mods if a mod's friend/fellow mod does something absurdly stupid and one or more blindly defend them? I really hope such behavior isn't tolerated here.


No, but to openly contradict or call out a moderator's bad calls is equally unprofessional.



CynicalCirno said:


> Both. Originally I aimed at FAF but both seem to interest me.


FA: Ask Dragoneer.
FAF: â‚¬180-ish depending on the exchange rate.


CynicalCirno said:


> Same response as in 1. I was referring to FAF, but if you know about FA as well..


Generally speaking, not specific to here:


Guys with server access have total control over every aspect.
Guys with admin access have the same control as the users but with the additional ability to edit user accounts and their permissions.



CynicalCirno said:


> No no no no... I am talking about an admin level. Which information is prohibited for users to see?


Administrative discussions, access logs etc, same for any other site.


CynicalCirno said:


> Short response is double spoiler.


See my response to Glaice.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 22, 2010)

As Moderators and Admins, do you often communicate with each other? If so how?


----------



## Carenath (Apr 22, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> You know... Carenath's a pretty big dragon, and would provide food for a long time...


Barbequed Otter anyone *puffs flame*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Barbequed Otter anyone *puffs flame*


There's too many otters now anyways, we can spare to lose a few.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 22, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> As Moderators and Admins, do you often communicate with each other? If so how?


Hidden forums and off-site comms


----------



## Corto (Apr 22, 2010)

Glaice said:


> @Corto on my question: This also applies to administrators.


What was your question again?


> No, back to serious stuff. Are all  of you from one nation, or are you spread out over the globe?


I'm from Chile, the rest of the staff members are from somewhere in the first world. 


> As Moderators and Admins, do you often communicate with each other?  If so how?


Special subforum. I also have Xaerun on msn but the only time we ever talked to each other he was drunk and tried to get me to cyber with him.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 22, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Barbequed Otter anyone *puffs flame*



I'll take some.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What kinda music do the mods prefer?


I dunno really... I usually describe it as "faggy acoustic stuff"
Most played artists in my iTunes are:
Colson Grainger (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/colson )
Jason Mra... you know what, forget about that one
Kazza (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kazza )
Justin Nozuka
Michael Jackson
The RENT soundtrack
Rob Thomas
Train



CynicalCirno said:


> Do you secretly laugh on members?


I usually publicly laugh at members, but yeah, I guess so? 



Sgt. Andrews said:


> As Moderators and Admins, do you often communicate with each other? If so how?


Carenath nailed this one. Corto and I have each other on MSN but the only time we spoke to each other was when he was drunk and tried to get me to cyber with him.



Corto said:


> I also have Xaerun on msn but the only time we ever talked to each other he was drunk and tried to get me to cyber with him.


LIES

...or maybe not I can't really remember


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Corto and I have each other on MSN but the only time we spoke to each other was when he was drunk and tried to get me to cyber with him.



That's...that's terrifying.

Heres some questions:

1 - Is the moderating job difficult or rewarding at all? And what kind of leeway do you have in your moderating decisions?

2 - If you got unmodded and had the chance to be re-modded, would you and why?

3 - Kidneys or spleen?

4 - What advice would you give people considering auditioning for a modship?

5 - Have you ever seen a man eat his own head?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That's...that's terrifying.
> 
> Heres some questions:
> 
> 1 - Is the moderating job difficult or rewarding at all? And what kind of leeway do you have in your moderating decisions?


At times it can be a little tricky, at times it can be very demanding, particularly on the mainsite. Users' conflicts are often a lot more complex there, and they have scores of evidence as to why such-and-such should be banned because they're talking to so-and-so about this-and-that. As I've said, they also take things with much less good humour than the forum users typically do- so I much prefer modding here, myself. However, the mainsite is rewarding because it feels pretty great to defuse a huge buildup of tension and anger between two furs, and then watching all the "I'm sawwry" journals and little stuff like that, and the forums are just plain damn fun. God I love the forums.


Voidrunners said:


> 2 - If you got unmodded and had the chance to be re-modded, would you and why?


Certainly- I really enjoy it. Simple as that.


Voidrunners said:


> 3 - Kidneys or spleen?


Spleen I guess. Kidneys and I have a history.


Voidrunners said:


> 4 - What advice would you give people considering auditioning for a modship?


Ohhhh, that's a hard one... I'll go with a cop-out answer; try to display some comprehension and writing skills; for CHRIST'S sake don't apply wit ths- I'd be a relly goood mod coz I am good wih powerrr

If you don't get it this time, don't give up- apply next round. If anything that shows commitment and dedication, I guess.



Voidrunners said:


> 5 - Have you ever seen a man eat his own head?


No but I guess I would like to, unless there's an admission fee.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> No but I guess I would like to, unless there's an admission fee.



If you admit to watching it, you're an accomplice to suicide and in breach of the law. And a fee of up to $750,000.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> If you admit to watching it, you're an accomplice to suicide and in breach of the law. And a fee of up to $750,000.



MAN YOU CAN'T PROVE I WAS THERE
I HAVE LIKE FOUR DIFFERENT ALIBIS


----------



## Surgat (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Orly now?
> 
> List some bands.



Dismember 
Lamb of God
Disturbed
Mudvayne (their earlier stuff mainly)
Sepultura
Turmion KÃ¤tilÃ¶t
The Sword 
Rammstein


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Rammstein



I've blagged interviews before with Rammstein.

"Oh, we're sorry, you are suitable for the position, however we'd prefer someone who is bilingual."

"Oh, didn't I mention I can speak German?"

"Oh really?"

"Yes:
Die Freiheit spielt auf allen Geigen
Musik kommt aus dem Weissen Haus
und vor Paris steht Micky Maus

We're all living in Amerika
Coca-Cola, Wonderbra
We're all living in Amerika
Amerika, Amerika"

"Is that a song"

"No!"

"Well why did you sing it in a deep voice?"

"Ah."


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

What do I do when there is constantly a blue otter thing after my ass?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What do I do when there is constantly a blue otter thing after my ass?



Clench.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 22, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Barbequed Otter anyone *puffs flame*



Can we spit-roast him? 

I'll bring the keg.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Ask a mod a question?

How often do you murr?


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Ask a mod a question?
> 
> How often do you murr?



Daily, but its always sarcastic.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Daily, but its always sarcastic.



Are you sure it isn't hourly, or minutely?

:3


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What do I do when there is constantly a blue otter thing after my ass?





Voidrunners said:


> Clench.



hahaha ^ this. Or, you know, KIWF...


----------



## Corto (Apr 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That's...that's terrifying.


It was for me. Funny story, though. I'll never let Xaerun forget it.



Voidrunners said:


> 1 - Is the moderating job difficult or rewarding at all? And what kind of leeway do you have in your moderating decisions?


Uh, can be difficult at times. To me mostly when an user is being a moron, I hate infracting and banning people. Seriously, people may make fun of "oh, here comes Corto, he'll send everyone to hell" but, not counting bots, I've banned maybe 2 people in over a year moderating here (and had never banned in any other forum I've modded) and I haven't infracted every time I thought someone deserved it.
Rewarding? Hell yeah, that's the only reason I moderate here, because it's fun. Seriously, until like 3 days ago I didn't even have a main site account (or rather had created one and never logged in) so it's not some sense of paying my devotion to the site or "making my part to improve the fandom" because I'm not even a furry. It's just that it's fun being a mod, it's rewarding trying to keep people in line and I can get away with insults that would otherwise get me a ban. I always laugh at the people that take internet forums too seriously (especially furry forums) so I only do it because it's fun and I like doing it, and I wont lie, after all this time I kinda grew to like the place and some of the users here. Otherwise I'd just stop visiting. 



Voidrunners said:


> 2 - If you got unmodded and had the chance to be re-modded, would you and why?


As long as it was fun. I kinda got "retired" for a while back in the summer (winter for you crazy northern people) because I've had lots of real-life troubles and didn't think I'd want to come here anymore, but re-joined after what must have been the shortest retirement in history because being a mod here is my equivalent of TVtropes, something fun to do in the internet.




Voidrunners said:


> 4 - What advice would you give people considering auditioning for a modship?


Don't be a douchebag. I'm the worst at answering this though, outside the staff members I barely recognize anyone except once or twice if they don't change their avatars in a long time, so I'm very bad when it comes to choosing a new mod. I honestly didn't know any of the staff members before they (and I) became mods.  



HAXX said:


> How often do you murr?


Never because that would be silly.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 23, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I usually publicly laugh at members, but yeah, I guess so?



Vice - versa goes for me in some times and dimensions.
Mahahahahahaha
efg



Surgat said:


> Rammstein



Du
Du hast
Du hast meich
Du hast meich gefragt
*More words in german I never cared to learn*

Well then...
How many questions did all the people here ask so far?

Can the mods and admins turn invisible to normal users?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Can the mods and admins turn invisible to normal users?



All users have that ability, turning invisible to normal users here.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

You gotta ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky' - Well, do ya, punk?


I hope this wasn't a no-no for posting.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 27, 2010)

Will this thread be stickied*? So we could question your existance for years.
*Or... DELETED LOLOLOLO
Well anyway, how do you ban?


----------



## Koronikov (Apr 27, 2010)

If every human got killed who still be alive?


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone that wasn't human, I guess? That's a stupid question.


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

What Corto meant to say was Surgat. We have suspicions of concerning his humanity.


----------



## Koronikov (Apr 27, 2010)

Corto said:


> Anyone that wasn't human, I guess? That's a stupid question.



Wrong the answer is Will Smith


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You gotta ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky' - Well, do ya, punk?
> 
> 
> I hope this wasn't a no-no for posting.



Aim for the heart, Ramon.

When a man with a .45 meets a man with a rifle, you said that the man with the pistol is a dead man.  Let's see if it's true.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Well anyway, how do you ban?


Ariel's avatar is a good diagram of how exactly it happens. We press both palms to the screen and chant. There are various chants for different ban lengths.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Ariel's avatar is a good diagram of how exactly it happens. We press both palms to the screen and chant. There are various chants for different ban lengths.


That's so cool...


----------

